# Who owns Ohios deer herd?



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Who owns the deer in Ohio? Are they owned by the state or the public?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe they are a state asset and managed by the ODNR.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

They should be public owned...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

we the people own all.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

when we hunt them they are the states property. when they run into our cars they aren't.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

state, unless they wreck into your car or damage your crops or yard....pretty much anything they can fine you for, they claim them.....anything you can hold them liable for, the public owns them


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

LAWWriter®Ohio Laws and Rules



Search ORC:

Ohio Administrative CodeHomeHelp

Route: Ohio Revised Code
» Title [15] XV CONSERVATION OF NATURAL RESOURCES
» Chapter 1531: DIVISION OF WILDLIFE




1531.02 State ownership of and title to wild animals - prohibited activities.



The ownership of and the title to all wild animals in this state, not legally confined or held by private ownership legally acquired, is in the state, which holds such title in trust for the benefit of all the people. Individual possession shall be obtained only in accordance with the Revised Code or division rules. No person at any time of the year shall take in any manner or possess any number or quantity of wild animals, except wild animals that the Revised Code or division rules permit to be taken, hunted, killed, or had in possession, and only at the time and place and in the manner that the Revised Code or division rules prescribe. No person shall buy, sell, or offer any part of wild animals for sale, or transport any part of wild animals, except as permitted by the Revised Code or division rules. No person shall possess or transport a wild animal that has been taken or possessed unlawfully outside the state. 

A person doing anything prohibited or neglecting to do anything required by this chapter or Chapter 1533. of the Revised Code or contrary to any division rule violates this section. A person who counsels, aids, shields, or harbors an offender under those chapters or any division rule, or who knowingly shares in the proceeds of such a violation, or receives or possesses any wild animal in violation of the Revised Code or division rule, violates this section. 

Effective Date: 06-01-1998; 04-06-2007 




Go To:

Prev| Next


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

If the state owns them then we should sue the state for all the damage they do on our property.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the Orc info. It looks like the state owns them. Or does the Orc wording mean that the state is only holding them in trust for the public? I'm just confused by how this works. I have spent thousands of dollars on deer tags over the years. Now I hit a deer and totaled my truck. It seems like this is a double standard. We have to buy deer from the state if we want to go hunting, but the state has no liability on what they are selling.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Insurance companies and mega/corporate farmers...:T


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

the king owns the deer...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> Thanks for the Orc info. It looks like the state owns them. Or does the Orc wording mean that the state is only holding them in trust for the public? I'm just confused by how this works. I have spent thousands of dollars on deer tags over the years. Now I hit a deer and totaled my truck. It seems like this is a double standard. We have to buy deer from the state if we want to go hunting, but the state has no liability on what they are selling.


I guess we could be glad the state doesn't charge us for the replacement cost of the deer.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Thanks for the Orc info. It looks like the state owns them. Or does the Orc wording mean that the state is only holding them in trust for the public? I'm just confused by how this works. I have spent thousands of dollars on deer tags over the years. Now I hit a deer and totaled my truck. It seems like this is a double standard. We have to buy deer from the state if we want to go hunting, but the state has no liability on what they are selling.


You aren't buying the deer. You are purchasing permits that allows you to kill one. Much like when you rent space at a state campground. They aren't selling you the land temporarily, they are just letting you use it under certain conditions. They are responsible to make sure that camp site is available to the next person who may want to use it. Just like future deer I want to hunt. I am paying them to make sure they are there and healthy for me to hunt in the future.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the only ones I own..... are the ones in my freezer....and still would like to get one more....come on ML season.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ring said:


> the king owns the deer...


Lebron owns the deer too?


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

bobk said:


> Lebron owns the deer too?


elvis......


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

"You are Charged with Killing of the Lords Deer" Off with your head....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Who owns the deer in Ohio? Are they owned by the state or the public?


I'm interested to hear what difference it makes who "owns" the deer herd. Either way only one group has authority to set regulations.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The State owns the Deer.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

missionfishin said:


> when we hunt them they are the states property. when they run into our cars they aren't.


LMAO!.....ain't that the truth!!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I guess we could be glad the state doesn't charge us for the replacement cost of the deer.


Ooooh they can and do....if you're caught poaching!!lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

missionfishin said:


> when we hunt them they are the states property. when they run into our cars they aren't.


I always though that mostly it was cars running into the deer, not the other way around

How much damage does a deer cause running into parked cars?


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I always though that mostly it was cars running into the deer, not the other way around
> 
> How much damage does a deer cause running into parked cars?


I guess if they ran into our cars we could sell our hunting gear and leave our car doors open.


----------

